# Melafix or Melefix? what is the difference



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

My fish arrived by FedEx with some ammonium burns and some fins that were in bad shape so I was going to use some salt and melafix or melefix. Does anyone know the difference between these two? Is this what I need?

http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?R=9...ilyID=7875&


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Melafix. Melefix is a bad spelling of the same product.
I think sometimes I type it mele.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

the only real difference is Melafix and Pimafix. Just add salt and melafix and remove the carbon and do frequent water changes and he will be good to go and dont feed them goldfish.


----------



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

Some of the carbon in my filters is on the inside of the sponge filters. Should I still remove those? Don't alot of the bacteria grow on the sponge filters? Will that change the ammonium and nitrite levels in the tank?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

nomoneyx said:


> Some of the carbon in my filters is on the inside of the sponge filters. Should I still remove those? Don't alot of the bacteria grow on the sponge filters? Will that change the ammonium and nitrite levels in the tank?


carbon is there to "polish" your water in a way, meds, tannins etc.. is removed by carbon, so taking it out will help the products work how they're supposed to....dont think it will change the levels due to its already a cycled tank, so the gravel, water, filter etc.. is already loaded


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

just cut the filter pads open at the bottom....and empty the carbon out


----------



## sun (Jun 5, 2006)

or if your carbon is really old, then its probably expired and has lost its potency. you can probably leave it in your filter.


----------



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

He did not make it. I received the fish on Wednesday morning. After I acclimated the fish and put him into the tank it seemed to swim aimlessly, probably because it was still sedated. By Thursday it seem to be doing better because it was aware of its surroundings and stared hiding when anyone walked up to the tank but never tried to eat any of the krill or mollies in the tank. Friday the fish seemed to lose its balance and was unable to swim upright. Saturday mourning it was dead.

Wednesday:

Ammonium 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 5 ppm
Temp 78
Ph 7.4
dGH 3
dKH 3
Around 4 TBS aquarium salt in 55-gallon tank

Thursday:

All same as Wednesday

Friday:
Added Metafix increased temperature to 82
Everything else was same as Wednesday

I cannot figure out what went wrong. I want to try to figure out what went wrong before I try to get another fish. I have attached some pics of the dead fish, maybe someone with more experience than me can figure out what went wrong from the above info and the pics. You can see the burns on the fins from the ammonium but what are the red spots on the body?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

possible internal parisites.


----------

